# Hornets inquired about Iguodala?



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Apparently they reached out to the Sixers about Iguodala but were rebuffed.





> The Hornets have already contacted Philadelphia about Andre Iguodala. But the Sixers, who aren't yet sure they're willing to move Iguodala, rebuffed them fairly quickly. Philadelphia's getting lots of calls about Iguodala and will have plenty of options if it decides to trade him.


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/21368/hornets-not-resting-on-laurels


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They probably figure that he's worth more than Peja plus (Thornton?) . I would too, but it doesn't hurt to ask. Ideally you'd like someone who was a better shooter than Iggy since Paul is going to create open shots for anyone they get. Other than that he'd be a great fit and make the Hornets a far more legitimate threat in the West. They've done as well as they can so far, but there's no way you can look at their roster and think they're a contender.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

yea its hard to put a gauge on this because i like iguodala but we got our hands on ariza already, and last year ariza showed he cannot play sg worth a damn which means iggy would fill that spot. Ariza and cp3 are the only ones who can shoot the ball, and only one can be considered "dangerous". kind of a double-edged sword that we are playing so well because its hard to bring any trade ideas to the table and mess with the mojo!!!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> its hard to bring any trade ideas to the table and mess with the mojo!!!


This is true. What the Hornets are doing right now is too good to play around with. Chemistry is a fragile thing. Don't mess with it!


----------

